# P. miranda in defensive mode?



## Bearo (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi..

I have heard so many times that Poecilotheria miranda has a very special way to strech out the front legs when they are in defensive mode... but I have never seen it in person nor even a photo.. (maby because they run away to easy    :wall: )

Anybody that have a photo of this weird behavior?

Thanks..//Björn


----------



## azztigma (Feb 5, 2005)

I think all pokies do that, at least my regalis does that for sure...


----------



## Bearo (Feb 5, 2005)

azztigma said:
			
		

> I think all pokies do that, at least my regalis does that for sure...


not the way P. miranda does it, they have their own way..


----------



## Bearo (Feb 8, 2005)

Please, anyone  
I really wanna see this


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 8, 2005)

alright i found it...it was not easy to find...   ;P


----------



## Bearo (Feb 8, 2005)

hehehe 
nice try..

I might be able see it this week or so.. in that case I will try to take a pic so you guys understand what I mean..


----------



## Phalagorn (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi! Bearo...

You heard it from me that _P. miranda_ have a different defending pose.  :}  I´l try to take some pictures for you, but none of my 5 _P. miranda_ females were aggressive!?... I have only see this fascinating defending pose about 2-3 times! So i did a sketch!  note the fangs of _P. miranda_ (pointing straight forward)


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 12, 2005)

damn that is awsome....im getting one.


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 12, 2005)

WOW stefan that is a great drawing! man I need to check out your mirandas when I visit.. (and all your other poecs to, lol). Looks really mega super cool! LMAO!


----------



## Bearo (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice, so that is how you mean... I had a difrent pic in my head hehe
hope that we can make it happen next time I'm over..


----------

